# Sunday's Show and Tell...5/7/17



## jd56 (May 7, 2017)

Happy Cinco De Mayo and Kentucky Derby weekend everyone.

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## XBPete (May 7, 2017)

Got some seat repair parts ( no picture ) and an Airman brake arm from Catfish


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 7, 2017)

I got my 1934 Elgin and bought the 1940 Elgin from Mike J. Awesome bikes!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2017)

Grabbed this Schwinn New World with Sturmey Archer 3 speed set up off of Craigslist, mid 40s?serial number starts with a B..? 
Going to make this a rider


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 7, 2017)

Bitchin!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 7, 2017)

Picked up this cool 20" JC Higgins and some Old GM posters from an estate sale
Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 7, 2017)

Eneded up with a few things,pair of NOS 26"blackwall typhoon cords,a nice pair of chrome 26"S2's,a pair of decent center stamped rear 20"S2's with red band hubs,a 36 hole 20 S2 ,a NOS 16"S2,w/red band bendix hub,a NOS 20"rear Schwinn fender,in coach green,a 16"krate front wheel,w/atom drum 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (May 7, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> I got my 1934 Elgin and bought the 1940 Elgin from Mike J. Awesome bikes!
> View attachment 462831
> 
> View attachment 462832
> ...



Sweet!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 7, 2017)

And ended up with this December 68 Apple,rebuilt,yesterday,too.



















Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2017)

Got this on a trade yesterday at Trexlertown. It's supposed to be a 36 Schwinn. I'm no expert, but even I can see a lot not right with it, though I do really like the frame. Anyone have any ideas what this stainless rain gutter belongs to?


----------



## moparrecyclers (May 7, 2017)

My neighbor works at the city drop off and saved this wagon for me.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (May 7, 2017)

I finally got a b6 and it was a great deal love this bike!!!Got some badges,a schwinn bell, and some grips.Fanstastic week



 



 

 

 View attachment 462895 View attachment 462896 View attachment 462897


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 7, 2017)

Just smalls this week....


----------



## jd56 (May 7, 2017)

Forgot, I did get the wood rims installed on the 1928 Westfield Sportster ( I think that's what this is )

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2017)

I LOVE those "wingos"!!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2017)

moparrecyclers said:


> My neighbor works at the city drop off and saved this wagon for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Great save!


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2017)

Got this nice toolbag oil can, with its brass lid and oil hole cleaning pin still intact.


----------



## cadillacbike (May 7, 2017)

Got this elgin with the right spocket yesterday at the eden nc show


----------



## jd56 (May 7, 2017)

cadillacbike said:


> Got this elgin with the right spocket yesterday at the eden nc showView attachment 462981



Nice Kevin

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (May 7, 2017)

mike j said:


> Got this on a trade yesterday at Trexlertown. It's supposed to be a 36 Schwinn. I'm no expert, but even I can see a lot not right with it, though I do really like the frame. Anyone have any ideas what this stainless rain gutter belongs to?
> 
> View attachment 462852
> 
> View attachment 462853



That's for a Shelby motorbike 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (May 7, 2017)

Yesterday I stopped at a garage sale and bought two bike repair stands. I already have two,  but these were a really good deal.  





I was just taking the trash out to the curb,  when I spotted this cool vintage workbench at the curb,  three houses down.  I've been looking to buy a couple like this, so this was a nice score.  It weighs a ton,  has heavy duty steel legs and solid wood tounge and groove top that's an inch thick


----------



## None (May 7, 2017)

Picked this baby up at the Coasters swap today.   THANK YOU @37fleetwood !!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2017)

Quick question.. The Schwinn New World that I posted..I had someone tell me that it is a 2 speed and the "N" stood for neutral ..? Kind of makes no sense, I also read somewhere that it basically meant "normal" as in ; not High and not Low ( LOW  N  HIGH )..? Id bet my bottom dollar that someone here will know for certain.. Thanks again everyone,Jeff
Shifter shown below  VVVV





HA! Nevermind...found info;
"A precursor to the trigger shifter is the quadrant shifter (GC1). This typically was used for the Sturmey-Archer K series hubs. It had three positions Low, N (Normal) and High. It was mounted on the top tube."


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2017)

Got some goodies to maintain the fleet and 2solid concrete deers for my wife on mothers day!


----------



## higgens (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Amanda


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I never would have guessed.


----------



## stoney (May 7, 2017)

Well, came home with 2 Stingrays today. 1969 & 1968 DeLuxe


----------



## stoney (May 7, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Got some goodies to maintain the fleet and 2solid concrete deers for my wife on mothers day!
> 
> View attachment 463169
> 
> View attachment 463170




Love those concrete critters. We are trying to find an old one for our nephews memory garden back in N.Y. Those are great.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2017)

stoney said:


> Love those concrete critters. We are trying to find an old one for our nephews memory garden back in N.Y. Those are great.



There's an old concrete polar bear in my town! When I saw it I was at a yard sale, I asked.. She said "not for sale.."


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 7, 2017)

Picked up a few little things at an estate sale.  An Airforce flashlight for explosive atmospheres,  a crescent style wrench by Eerie Tool Works, another wrench with a pat. date of 1900 and a couple of Chicago Lock keys to try on Manton and Silver king locks.


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2017)

Thanks! Those little critters are stamped "1953+manufacture" and weigh about 300 lbs each!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 7, 2017)

"N" on the quadrant shifter is "Normal" or direct drive.  I also picked up this member of the Bund Deutscher Mädel, a Rixe that is unfortunately going to be a parts bike.  Very cool frame and odd bottom bracket in case anyone is interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2017)

higgens said:


> Thanks Amanda
> View attachment 463175 View attachment 463176 View attachment 463177 View attachment 463178 View attachment 463179



Holy POOP on a stick!!!:eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 7, 2017)

higgens said:


> Thanks Amanda
> View attachment 463175 View attachment 463176 View attachment 463177 View attachment 463178 View attachment 463179




Just WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 7, 2017)

higgens said:


> Thanks Amanda
> View attachment 463175 View attachment 463176 View attachment 463177 View attachment 463178 View attachment 463179






You win.....


----------



## cds2323 (May 7, 2017)

Was out of town for my son's soccer game today. These bikes were on CL there under arts and crafts being sold as yard art. So I picked them up cheap.
The bike with the high rise bars is a Manton and Smith. I need the fork, fenders and crank for a boys Manton frame I have. It also had a set of usable men's Torrington 8s on it. 
Didn't need the Higgins but the fork and truss rods are the same size as a boys frame. Nice aircooled hub and Torrington U bars. And a nice Cordovan deluxe ribbed sidewall tire.


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2017)

I picked up a couple of goodies at the coaster swap meet today thanks to Marty and Steve.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 8, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Picked this baby up at the Coasters swap today.   THANK YOU @37fleetwood !!!
> View attachment 463129



I didnt know until now Firestone had a  Cruiser long ago,very cool!  I thought Schwinn was the first. Learn something new (old) everyday


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2017)

She's finally home. Many thanks to those that made it possible and brought her home safe. She'll be on display for a while until we decide it's time she be reunited with the road again...



@volksboy57
@island schwinn
@slick


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 8, 2017)

I wasn't planning to buy anything at the Cyclone Swap yesterday but ended up bringing this home,  some NOS wire and some bad ass STAR WARS valve caps.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2017)

These bikes hitched a ride out of PA with me this weekend.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 8, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> These bikes hitched a ride out of PA with me this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 463889
> View attachment 463888
> ...



:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## island schwinn (May 8, 2017)

Picked this up after I dropped off a few bikes down south.thanks Amanda.

 
These are some bikes that went to new owners.


----------



## Robertriley (May 8, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> These bikes hitched a ride out of PA with me this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 463889
> View attachment 463888
> ...



There can't be many more than 20 or so of those flat tanks known of.  One of my favorites


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 8, 2017)

higgens said:


> Thanks Amanda
> View attachment 463175 View attachment 463176 View attachment 463177 View attachment 463178 View attachment 463179



Is that the infamous Switzerland Bluebird?


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Forgot, I did get the wood rims installed on the 1928 Westfield Sportster ( I think that's what this is )
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Also forgot the picture....[emoji41] 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

